# Hello



## liljoe (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello Ladies and Gents.  liljoe here.  Used to be on the AS sight but haven't been for a long time.  Some may remember me for those who don't, Hello.


----------



## brazey (Nov 4, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## liljoe (Nov 5, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## botamico (Nov 13, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## CRAZY DOSER (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi and welcome here!


----------

